# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Designer Glasses Made in China ?

## sh4k3

Recently I went to Robson Optical and purchased a pair of D&G Sunglasses.  Later at home I realized that the case and frames were both Made In China.  

I am aware that D&G is the lower end of Dolce and Gabbana, but does that mean that D&G glasses get manufactured in China while Dolce and Gabbana in Italy?
To get really into it, does Dolce and Gabbana really oversee the product at all, or did I just get ripped off?

Total cost was $160 including taxes, which leaves about $140 in Robson Opticals pocket, if these glasses are fake.  

The sales associate at the store assured me that these glasses were real, and went on to talk about Luxottica ( frame makers ), but I didnt receive any Certificate of Authenticity with this product, and I am still skeptical.   :|

Can anybody please shine some light on this subject for me?     
:)

Thx

----------


## Dave Nelson

There is a great deal of counterfeiting and rippoffs in the optical industry. You may very well have the correct merchandise, however, since many manufacturers "farm out" much of their work. Just because it says made in china does'nt mean they aren't the real mcoy. As you know, Robson street is the most exclusive shopping in Vancouver, and merchants that would sell fakes would be unlikely to last long. In closing, I have served for years on  the inquiry committee for the regulatory board for optical stores in B.C, and do not recall a single complaint against Robson Optical. If you still have any doubts, return to the store and have them clarify the origins of the merchandise. If you still feel you have been treated dishonestly, contact the College of Opticians of B.C.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *....................................and went on to talk about Luxottica ( frame makers ), but I didnt receive any Certificate of Authenticity with this product, and I am still skeptical. :|*
> 
> *Can anybody please shine some light on this subject for me?*


*Most of the optical frames, name brands or others are made in the far east. This also applies for lenses.*

Frame and lens manufacturers have either their own factories there or order frame models from independent manufacturers. They have the brands put on there or get the frames un-assembled, assemble them in their home factory and then its made in Italy, Germany and France.

Any certificate of authenticity could only state that it is the brand you wanted supplied or made by a certain manufacturer and means nothing these days.

:D

----------


## Mikef

D&G is made in both Italy and China.  Your product is most likley real.  D&G is involed with all aspects.

Luxottica owns 100% of its factory in China (Which is rare).  10 Years ago most of the product coming out of China was not great.  Today it has changed.  They now produce great quality product as well as junk.  MOST dealers can tell the difference.

----------


## Mikef

> . They have the brands put on there or get the frames un-assembled, assemble them in their home factory and then its made in Italy, Germany and France.
> 
> 
> :D


Maybe in Canada!

But in the US a product must go through a major transformation in the contry that it is stamped.  You can't simply just assemble it there!

P.S.  General statements like this, that are not true only hurt the industy as a whole.

----------


## apaul

Hi All

If the product is a fake wouldnt they more likely put made in Italy on it?

;) 
Alan

----------


## For-Life

Most frames are made in China right now, and when you think about it, it really makes sense.

Frames are made with technology nowadays, and not by the worker.  Why go to Italy and spend so much more for a job when you can get it in China for cheaper.  Also, consider this, products are not made in Canada or the US anymore (very very very few are), and were mostly made in Japan, Italy, and France, so the money never really stayed in our economies anyways.

As for certificate of authenticity, very few frames come with those.  I am almost completely certain that you received the right product.

----------


## sh4k3

thank you all for your replies




> I have served for years on the inquiry committee for the regulatory board for optical stores in B.C, and do not recall a single complaint against Robson Optical.


 
they're "the new guys on the block", maybe Im the first complaint.



I will contact the College of Opticians of BC tomorrow, but Id rather contact Luxottica.  Ive tried them by e-mail, but so far no response.  It just strikes me that I would not receive a Certificate of Authenticity with this product, like I have before on other occasions ( at different stores of course ).  Judging by Luxottica's website, they seem like they're quite proud of their product, and would be eager to show their name with any frames they make.

Tomorrow Im going to visit a few other stores that sell similar products, and see what they have to say.  My only fear is that they be bias.





> If the product is a fake wouldnt they more likely put made in Italy on it?




I also thought about this and am curious to know why that didnt happen.  Im guessing because if Robson Optical were caught with fake sunglasses they would be at serious risk for several lawsuits.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Judging by Luxottica's website, they seem like they're quite proud of their product, and would be eager to show their name with any frames they make.*


Luxottica has always made some first class products in the way of style and quality.

However their [plicy of taking over the retail market by buyong up retail chains and stores they are no too much liked by the independent retailers anymore.

----------


## rep

On the China manufacturing issue. The article says that many manufacturers are moving their production out of China because of increasing labor prices, long delivery times, and increased back-orders. 

I would also bet that the factory workers in Europe are beginning to see the light with their jobs being shipped to China. 

I have been told that Luxottica has increased its numbers of manufacturing personnel considerably to accomodate the massive worldwide increase in demand. 

This is not only from the increase in the number of company owned retail locations world wide, but a record setting increase in wholesale business this year especially in the designer market segment. 

D & G is a great product line and other manufacturers also have their designer products made in China. Safilo makes a number of styles in China including some frames in the Gucci and Dior lines. Marchon has some CK and Calvin that are also made in China. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any of these products. 

A very interesting and perceptive point regardiing the labeling of country of origin. If Chris is correct then why wouldn't everyone just put "Made in Italy" on all of their product instead of "Made in China" and risking consumer questioning if the product is authentic? I think there is a lot more tracking than has been indicated on the country of origin. 

Another point would be if it were as easy as stated to modify the country of origin then how would the US and others track the trade deficit on imported products?

Rep

----------


## For-Life

> thank you all for your replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're "the new guys on the block", maybe Im the first complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOST designer frames do not come with certificates of authenticity!

Also, make sure you know before calling the College of Opticians.  That is the equivalent of calling the police or the better business bureau on them.

Not exactly fair, based on a hunch.

----------


## sh4k3

> MOST designer frames do not come with certificates of authenticity!
> 
> Also, make sure you know before calling the College of Opticians. That is the equivalent of calling the police or the better business bureau on them.
> 
> Not exactly fair, based on a hunch.


 
i've decided not to bother with it.  i did look up the frames, D&G 3001,on several websites, and they do list for roughly around the same price.  

i just didnt want to get ripped off.  i did plenty of research, including signing up on this board and asking questions.  

ive got a lot more knowledge on the issue than previously, and am actually quite happy with the glasses themselves.  It was just my curiousity that made me go full force, seeking all the knowledge that I could, because I was really under the impression that these were fake, when I saw that Made in China label, but not so much anymore.

----------


## optigrrl

D&G is manufactured in China, along with Miu Miu - Prada's lower end line among Luxottica's stuff. Dolce and Prada are made in Italy.

----------


## Dave Nelson

Just for the record, I asked the consumer to return to the optical store and give them the opportunity to insure the merchandise is what it should be, and only to call the college if there was still no resolution. Filing a complain is a serious matter, and any eyecare professional should be given the opportunity to explain or rectify a problem BEFORE a complaint is filed. Many complaints recieved are often simple misunderstandings, that could easily be avoided. I post this simply because I do not want to be mistakenly seen to be encouraging or soliciting complaints on this site.

----------


## xoptec

> D&G is manufactured in China, along with Miu Miu - Prada's lower end line among Luxottica's stuff. Dolce and Prada are made in Italy.


No offense to the customers, but it really amazed me that they still go nuts when they find things that is made in China... I mean come on! Are you guys came from a timewarp or something? Is Globalization!! Almost everything that you can afford is made in China (or places that can cut their cost). My Intel CPU is made in some place that I can't even pronounce, my $200 Nike runner is made in Vietnam, just to name a few. To me, is not where it's made that counts, is the QC that matters. If any consumer that is reading this post, a fake sunglasses does look really FAKE! A guys came in yesterday and show me a pair of Oakley knock offs and ask me are they real? I can tell them they are fake from miles away! I just can't understand what people are thinking... :hammer:

----------


## ziggy

> To me, is not where it's made that counts, is the QC that matters.


Thats why I drive a KIA

----------


## Johns

> I can tell them they are fake from miles away! I just can't understand what people are thinking... :hammer:


 
Not all of them...

I was a millitary customs inspector in Korea, and even back then, it was very difficult to tell them apart. The Cabbage Patch dools knock-offs couldn't be detected unless we looked at where the seams were placed.  The POLO shirts had 3 legs on (horse) logo instead of 4, but you needed a magnifier to tell.  There are high end knock-offs, and the ones we see in our store.  The high-end cost more, and the cheap folks usually stay down with the bottom feeder prices. Many, many, knock-offs find there way into retailers shelves, and are not detected unless they have to be sent to the manufacturer for service.

----------


## Johns

> Anyone know do i get a good cheap copy? I found a pair of ray ban aviator sunglasses at  www.**********************.com and someone could tell me that could be trust-able? how to spot the logo


Optometrist?  Really?  I don't think so...

----------


## finefocus

...It just strikes me that I would not receive a Certificate of Authenticity with this product, like I have before on other occasions...




[/QUOTE]

If I could counterfeit the glasses, I could certainly counterfeit the little "Authenticity Card".

----------


## Golfnorth

> Anyone know do i get a good cheap copy? I found a pair of ray ban aviator sunglasses at  www.**********************.com and someone could tell me that could be trust-able? how to spot the logo


Consumers are not allowed to post here....they are only allowed to post in Just conversation.

----------


## EyeManDan

china does not have counterfeit laws and does not agree with international patents.  Most cases that go to Chinese court system pertaining Chinese manufactures making counterfeit products usually rules with the manufacturer.  http://www.cnbc.com/id/38125681#.  talks about New Balance Footwear but tells a story that will transfer across multiple products.

Here is a link of what they do with the auto industry
http://jalopnik.com/5943850/the-ten-...-car-knockoffs
ITs a monster that is out of control.

----------


## nokato

I used to carry both D&G and Dolce and Gabanna. The D&G didn't come with authenticity cards.  Quality still seemed good in the D&G line.

----------


## coupe

I have a D&G in my office, that the client bought in Europe. No desigination as to made in Chine or made anywhere for that matter. Do frame manufacturers have to mark the country of origin on their frames.

----------


## amus

I would hate for this customer to hurt the reputation of this optical on a hunch. This customer was happy with the product, still was willing to move mountains just to see if maybe the optical store might have done something wrong. Most things are made in China. That is how the world works now days. Customers like this is what keeps me up at night. A so called happy customer that is willing to burn me to the ground on a hunch.  Nice.   Hope you found your answer.

----------


## Johns

Also, keep in mind that this was 8 years ago!!

----------


## Gizzo

> On the China manufacturing issue. The article says that many manufacturers are moving their production out of China because of increasing labor prices, long delivery times, and increased back-orders. 
> 
> I would also bet that the factory workers in Europe are beginning to see the light with their jobs being shipped to China. 
> 
> I have been told that Luxottica has increased its numbers of manufacturing personnel considerably to accomodate the massive worldwide increase in demand. 
> 
> This is not only from the increase in the number of company owned retail locations world wide, but a record setting increase in wholesale business this year especially in the designer market segment. 
> 
> D & G is a great product line and other manufacturers also have their designer products made in China. Safilo makes a number of styles in China including some frames in the Gucci and Dior lines. Marchon has some CK and Calvin that are also made in China. There is absolutely nothing wrong with any of these products. 
> ...


The country in which it is assembled is the 'country of origin'. Parts for frames have been made in China for generations. The Chinese make beautiful products; we just won't PAY them. It is us that did 'walmart' to us. We wan't 'cheap' and we got it...

----------


## sabmortez21

When buying any designer sunglasses on any part of the world, make sure to take not of the following authentic marks:

D&G guarantee booklet  
D&G guarantee card - with pace for details about the retailer and sunglasses.
Right Temple Arm - Made in Italy and CE representing European Conformity.
Left Arm - model number, lens & frame measurements
Dolce&Gabbana sharp finish with no signs of glue or gaps on the temple tip
Serial Number etched into the right lens (except for old model).

----------


## ChrisParker

Almost all the branded companies products manufactured in China including optical industries as well.


buy eyeglasses online

----------


## Tallboy

holy decade old thread batman!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Also, keep in mind that this was 8 years ago!!*



..............and now in 2016 it was 10 years ago.

Lenses are made in Thailand.

These days just about all frames with a few exceptions are made in China.

Most of your corporate surfacing Rx labs have been also been moved to China with a speedy return service to this continent for orders, delivered in 3 to 4 days. 

OptiBoard has also gained some historic value, as it is really interesting to see posts and opinions from 10 years back.

----------


## COMEINPEACE

I thought is was known that ALL parts are made in china......limited(barely legal) assembly in Italy makes it 'ok'
to stamp made in italy(sliding on temple tips, or screwing on temples)
nothing to do with quality
am i incorrect?
the lux factory footage(60 min) showing detailed production was from long ago...if you took notice of the styles they were producing
perhaps cartier is made in france100%?

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *perhaps cartier is made in france100%?*



Here is a link to some interesting history of spectacle making in France. Interesting to how things have changed from a big boom to hope that it ever will come back.

see all of it in English: ==========>
http://www.gifo.org/eng/optique_oculaire/historique.php

----------


## Speed

Pull all the Chinese frames off your display and you will not have bat a few left.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *But in the US a product must go through a major transformation in the contry that it is stamped.  You can't simply just assemble it there!
> 
> P.S.  General statements like this, that are not true only hurt the industy as a whole.*



Having lived as exclusive distributor of a major French and German brand name frame factories for close to 25 years, I believe that I am qualified enough to make valid statements.

It is easy to get unassembled frames into European countries declared as parts without any markings.

Parts of a frame =  1 Front - plus 1 right temple - plus 1 left temple.

Assemble them and stamp them "Made in Italy" for export to Canada and "Frame Italy" for the USA.

----------


## Uncle Fester

Isn't it obvious what post #28 is doing?

Hope it doesn't start a trend...

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Isn't it obvious what post #28 is doing?
> 
> **Hope it doesn't start a trend...*



It is not starting a trend, it is just an actual fact and already very common on the internet.



We have to face the facts which will not go away soon anymore.

----------


## Johns

> Isn't it obvious what post #28 is doing?
> 
> Hope it doesn't start a trend...


Yep, complete w/link.

Chris, you're missing the point.  He's not talking about an industry trend, he's talking about an Optiboard trend of spamming....

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Yep, complete w/link.
> 
> *Chris, you're missing the point.  He's not talking about an industry trend, he's talking about an Optiboard trend of spamming....
> *



Johns I don't think to have missed the point. To close a thread when a problem like this occurs is sticking the head in the sand................then it might go away.

You can stop it on Optiboard, but you can not stop it from reaching the consumer.
If the consumer could not find that type websites it would be fine. 
But on a forum you can discuss it, for and or against.

If you can not do that, is ignoring the facts. That's what has been the problem, it is ignoring them instead of dealing with it.

----------


## Quince

Personally, I am very proud of our multiple European lines (mostly German.) We see a huge difference in those lines compared to our Lux Italy/China lines. Between the paint jobs, accent fixtures, hinge strength, and frame finish, I can tell what frames are made in quick mass production and which have real quality control. If a patient is deciding between two frames of vastly different quality, I will be the first to inform them of this. 

We have the Lux brands because people ask for them. If I can get them in the store because I carry a name they know and then show them something worth their money, I feel better taking it. I know I appreciate the same service when I'm shopping.

----------


## Johns

> Johns I don't think to have missed the point. To close a thread when a problem like this occurs is sticking the head in the sand................then it might go away.
> 
> You can stop it on Optiboard, but you can not stop it from reaching the consumer.
> If the consumer could not find that type websites it would be fine. 
> But on a forum you can discuss it, for and or against.
> 
> If you can not do that, is ignoring the facts. That's what has been the problem, it is ignoring them instead of dealing with it.


Ok Chris...whatever.  Our point is that this particular guy is a one-time, drive by poster, promoting his site.  Only you suggested closing the thread, not us.  Nobody is denying the onliners; again, whatever.  Your knee jerk "deal with it" attitude is not even addressing what we are talking about, but I guess this wouldn't be the first time.  Party On!

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Originally Posted by *rep* 
> _On the China manufacturing issue. The article says that many manufacturers are moving their production out of China because of increasing labor prices, long delivery times, and increased back-orders. 
> 
> I would also bet that the factory workers in Europe are beginning to see the light with their jobs being shipped to China. 
> 
> I have been told that Luxottica has increased its numbers of manufacturing personnel considerably to accomodate the massive worldwide increase in demand._



........actually if you have not learned it yet, the latest trend is to move corporations to a new developing country, as China is getting to modern in lifestyle and technology. They are moving to India which is the latest fashion.

----------


## Tallboy

> ........actually if you have not learned it yet, the latest trend is to move corporations to a new developing country, as China is getting to modern in lifestyle and technology. They are moving to India which is the latest fashion.


The world is globalizing at breakneck speed though Chris, eventually it will even out.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *The world is globalizing at breakneck speed though Chris, eventually it will even out.*



You are totally correct about the breakneck speed, but I doubt it will even out soon.

The personalized retail optical business will become a thing of the past, due to heavy competition from un-personal online opticals that are visibly flourishing, due to a low, non-personalized pricing system.

It can be easily seen on the internet which websites are successful and visited heavily, compared to others that are mediocre and or show a low traffic pattern, by installing the Alexa button on your browser for free.

While some of the largest manufacturers are inventing new features in a new packaging, that were around for a long time, so that they can not be done any more in the in store lab, and have to be sold a high prices, while they advertise to the masses on the web, their own on-line opticals which sell for a lot less.

----------

